# Bertie to make statement today



## Ham Slicer (2 Apr 2008)

Friend in RTE has just told me Bertie is booked in for 10:30 this morning to make a statement.

Not sure if it's on tv but tune to radio in for some "big news" I'm told.


----------



## Caveat (2 Apr 2008)

Don't have radio access - anyone hear anything substantial?


----------



## mf1 (2 Apr 2008)

He is talking as we speak.
He is thanking everyone - especially the patriotic(?) members of his own party.
He is very proud ( of the incredibly hard work yadda yadda yadda ) and he sounds very cross.
Constant barrage of tribunal.............
Uncertain economic times.........
Lisbon

Minutiae of his lifestyle being examined

Decision influenced by tribunal but not motivated by them

Will deal with everything in tribunal........

Wait for it wait for it wait for it..............

mf


----------



## mf1 (2 Apr 2008)

Will tender resignation after US visit on Tuesday 6th May

mf


----------



## Lauren (2 Apr 2008)

I'm in shock!


----------



## MandaC (2 Apr 2008)

Thats great news!  Not before its time


----------



## irishlinks (2 Apr 2008)

*Bertie Ahern Stepping Down May 6th*

This was announced today - Bertie Aherne will resign on 6th May. Personally I think he should do it now - why hang on for another month?


----------



## Betsy Og (2 Apr 2008)

Had to happen. Its obviously all going to come out in the wash in the next few months. Maybe yesterdays (hollow?) court victory was a sign to go out on the front foot, before things got much worse.


Now FF will try the whitewash the sculduggery will talk of legacy. I dont deny the boy done good in many ways but lets wait for the full picture before we go fawing all over his legacy. Theres plenty of time.


----------



## tiger (2 Apr 2008)

*Re: Bertie Ahern Stepping Down May 6th*

Probably because he's due to address the joint US Houses of Congress on April 30


----------



## lightup (2 Apr 2008)

Do you reckon he wanted to do it yesterday but was afraid everyone would think he was joking?


----------



## MrMan (2 Apr 2008)

> Thats great news! Not before its time



Lets see how his successor does before we rejoice.


----------



## Jock04 (2 Apr 2008)

Of 560 on the site right now, 468 are visitors.

Clearly, AAM is the place to come for news analysis!


----------



## Sue Ellen (2 Apr 2008)

MrMan said:


> Lets see how his successor does before we rejoice.



Would have to agree with you there.  Not a big fan myself of any politician or party.  Like a lot of other old age pensioners my mother will be sorry to hear of his departure.  Sad thing is that 6th is her birthday so she will be even more upset.


----------



## Sue Ellen (2 Apr 2008)

Please be aware that this thread will be heavily moderated.  

Bear the  in mind when contributing.

As has been mentioned on many occasions it is Brendan's home that needs to be protected.


----------



## rmelly (2 Apr 2008)

Jock04 said:


> Of 560 on the site right now, 468 are visitors.
> 
> Clearly, AAM is the place to come for news analysis!


 
Clearly? where are you getting that from? What statistics are you basing this on? Have you analysed the traffic figures unbeknownst to me - what is the average number of visitors on the site on a weekday morning, and what percentage are visitors?


----------



## Pique318 (2 Apr 2008)

Excellent news... 

although some credit is due to FF for the state of the economy, the good ground work of previous govts and booming world economies must take more of a role in this success. Right place, right time. We'll see how quick they are to blame external factors when they have a negative influence on things in the coming years.

With Bertie gone, I would hope that cutting the head off FF would mortally wound it but unfortunately, this Medusa will probably grow 2 more to make up for it


----------



## redstar (2 Apr 2008)

The curse of the Good Friday Agreement strikes again !!

Blair gone, Paisley gone, Ahern gone (just about) ......  Watch out Gerry


----------



## rmelly (2 Apr 2008)

I wonder is there any way we could get Charlie McCreevy back into the Dáil, then as Taoiseach? Maybe if Bertie could be convinced to give up his Dáil seat to trigger a by-election, or dissolve the current Dáil...


----------



## rmelly (2 Apr 2008)

redstar said:


> The curse of the Good Friday Agreement strikes again !!
> 
> Blair gone, Paisley gone, Ahern gone (just about) ...... Watch out Gerry


 
he's been a dead man walking since the last election but no one in his party has the courage to tell him...


----------



## Jock04 (2 Apr 2008)

rmelly said:


> Clearly? where are you getting that from? What statistics are you basing this on? Have you analysed the traffic figures unbeknownst to me - what is the average number of visitors on the site on a weekday morning, and what percentage are visitors?


----------



## z103 (2 Apr 2008)

sueellen said:


> As has been mentioned on many occasions it is Brendan's home that needs to be protected.




look at this;
[broken link removed]


----------



## Pique318 (2 Apr 2008)

Yesterday
"   The tribunal also agreed to hand over to [Aherns] lawyers documents about    lodgments to his account and that of his former partner Celia Larkin. These    documents show how the tribunal reached conclusions on the source and    currency of these lodgments."

Today
"Bertie Ahern, has sensationally announced that he will be resigning as Taoiseach and Fianna Fail leader next month."


Hhmmm....coincidence ?


----------



## Brendan Burgess (2 Apr 2008)

As indicated in another thread, this discussion requires too much moderation. 

Please continue Letting Off Steam on some other site.

Brendan


----------

